# Newbie question: water filter for a dart frog vivarium?



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello, I am a newbie.

I am setting up my first tank. 

I read a great deal on how to do this, but one thing keeps nagging me: do I need a water filter, and if so where do I put it? 

The tank is Exo Terra 24X18X24, I am planning to put Black Jungle's gravel substitute (forgot what it's called) topped with coco bedding mixed with fern fiber and Dyno Gro fertilizer and an Exo Terra waterfall (which I have not bought yet). Basically, I just hauled the (used) tank home, had my neighbour put it into the bathtub for me for cleaning and that's all I have for now (a tank in my bath tub that I can't lift - but I digress).

I also read whole threads on using a regular humidifier to mist vivariums but I still don't get the point - if an exo terra fogger costs the same but fits neatly right into the tank, then why bother with all the extra tubing and sealing (and the setup looks ugly in the end)?

Thanks a lot!!!
Massha


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

To answer your fogger question. the exoterra foggers arnt good at all. they break and have to have the water level just right for them to work. also you have to inclose them in a box so it wont kill your frogs(they shock you if you touch the fogger when its running). read up on them. I havnt seen any good about them. the repti-fogger by zoo med is good if you dont want to diy a humidifier. they are expensive in the stores, But EBAY there like $40-$50 with shipping.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

massha said:


> Hello, I am a newbie.
> 
> I am setting up my first tank.
> 
> ...


Water filter? No, that's what the drainage layer is for. And the exo terra should have a filter in it (my zoo med does)

Remember a screen betweenthe drainage layer and bedding

I haven't used Dyna Growbut I have never seen fertilizer mentioned in the same sentence as PDF's in a goodway

And make sure to thoroughly clean the tank if itsbeen used

And yes the exo terra foggers are "shocking"...imanaged to forget 4 times haha

Hope I helped


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot! No, my tank does not have a filter. Black Jungle claims their gravel substitute also double as charcoal substitute so it should provide some filtering, hopefully.

Yes, I'm struggling with the tank to make sure it's clean. Unfortunately, it's really way too heavy for me. I already washed it with dish soap and bleach solution; now I need to wash it off with water. I might have to go to Home Depot and see if I could buy a hose kind of attachment to the tap. What else? Should I wipe it with alcohol?

I appreciate you guys' explanation about the exo terra's fogger! You sure saved me a lot of future aggravation!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Ihave never used rubbing alchohol in the viv so I would skip that


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a link to help you build a very cheap, simple vapor system.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43425-simple-humidifier-guide.html


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd be a little wary of charcoal filters. I've heard of charcoal causing fertile eggs to die off.... I don't know if it affects the frogs or the development of tadpoles, but I've decided not to risk it myself.


----------



## Matt (May 16, 2008)

Don't worry too much about the filtration. Live plants will help keep the water fresh as well. However that being said, be prepared to remove old water and put in fresh filtered water occasionally. 

In "theory", the alcohol would evaporate and not leave any residue... But, if you've already scrubbed with a bleach solution, just rinse with plenty of water and you should be fine.

And the fogger... it is really cool looking, but as others have said, its way easier and safer to use an external ultrasonic humidifier with tubing, than using an internal device.

Also, definitely do not use fertilizer.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

be carful when you clean the tank be sure its on a flat surface and do not lift it when its full or you risk cracking it.

if you have running water bacteria will form on all the wet surfaces to filter the water as long as it does not go stagnent your fine.live plants will finish it off and the odd small waterchange should keep you going fine.


----------



## janjakk (Sep 13, 2009)

just check every parts you know.. good luck

_________________
Refrigerator water filter


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as cleaning the tank, I think you'll be fine. 

I would stay way from the foggers and fertalizer as mentioned before

Also, I did a waterfall feature in my first tank. It looks really nice and isn't hard at all. Think about doing that instead of buying a exo waterfall, I think in the end you'll be happier you took the time to design and build your own. Like I said its not to hard, just my 2 cents though.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

HunterB said:


> I have never used rubbing alcohol in the viv so I would skip that


The only time alcohol is used in tank is when you are preparing a surface to be Great Stuffed or Siliconed. It cleans the surface extremely well and seems to aid in keeping foam or silicone application stuck to the glass. Rubbing alcohol has also been used on surfaces that have been exposed to high bacterial counts...Like a Isolate tank that had some animals die in it. 90% Isopropyl Alcohol will evaporate after about 4-5 hours and can be cleanly rinsed off without any worries of residual. 

In terms of your application, Isopropyl (Rubbing alcohol) is not necessary unless you are planning on creating a background where the surface needs to have that extra level of clean.


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot everybody!


----------

